
18F: Rapid Implementation of Policy as Code - adwmayer
https://18f.gsa.gov/2020/05/12/rapid-implementation-of-policy-as-code/
======
nmstoker
Shame to see this doesn't get much attention here, as this seems like an
attempt to solve a common efficiency problem.

